# .



## Steelerzfan (22 h ago)

.


----------



## BRL (1 mo ago)

Sorry to hear that. That's quite a long time.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Why, after 5 years are you still lonely?

We can guess, but it would be better if you filled us (all) in, as to why.

Thanks.


_Are Dee-_


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

All the dating sites and places to meet people and you’re LONELy?

You’re bringing this upon yourself. Get out of your comfort zone and go meet people, even if it’s just for friends. No reason to be lonely.

5 years……. It’s time to put your A game out there.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I agree with others.
It's past time to get out there and make some friends.

Try meetup, it's not for dating but it gets you out into social groups in your area.









Meetup - We are what we do


Find Meetup events so you can do more of what matters to you. Or create your own group and meet people near you who share your interests.




www.meetup.com


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Steelerzfan said:


> Ex lives in another state no issues with her just trying to get through the loneliness.


Get a new football team to support!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> Get a new football team to support!


Definitely get a new team! What are you thinking OP? 🤣


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Ha ha... that went well.
OP deleted his post.

See what you did @SunCMars !


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

OP deleted opening post, so the thread is now closed.


----------

